# Joining



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Tue, 25 Jan 2000 23:15:10 -0500*
I thought you only had to have 15 high school credits.. cuz i just 
signed up last week and they told me 15 ...
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I thought you only had to have 15 high 
school
credits.. cuz i just signed up last week and they told me 15
...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Barry McCann <BMcCann42@excite.com>* on *Thu, 27 Jan 2000 15:12:21 -0800 (PST)*
Hi,
I‘m in the process of joining upDEO infantry is what I‘m trying to do and
the recruiting office told me that the next induction of officers is not
until June or July.  They have not gotten back to me, and the last I heard
was that my file was forwarded in August and that it had been fast tracked,
but I had missed the last induction.  What I‘m trying to find out is if I‘m
being yanked around at all, also if anyone could provide me with some info
on what the Officer training is like and what I should expect I would very
much appreciate it.
thanks,
Barry McCann, hopeful recruit 
_______________________________________________________
Get 100 FREE Internet Access powered by Excite
Visit  http://freeworld.excite.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 27 Jan 2000 16:40:48 -0700*
Welcome to the army - the fact you haven‘t heard anyting for so long MUST
mean you in.... -
seriously, check with your local CFRC and keep checking until you get firm
direction as to your future or until you get frustrated enough to get your
local Member of Parliament to check for you - nothing makes twinks even CF
twinks move faster than a Ministerial inquiry.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Brian Walford" <bwalford@home.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 23:16:15 -0700*
To all of you out there- those that want to join and are asking how to 
get in to OUR group Cdn Military- and also to those that scoff 
Canada‘s Armed Forces ?.  Take a look- we want out: they want in.  
What have WE missed?  I am very happy to see that soldiers from outside 
of Canada want to join our military.  YES, we are small, we are under 
equipped, we are under trained, BUT--- to have served in the Cdn Forces 
Army really is one of the best feelings you can have. 
For you whinners: check it out, people want to be US.  We have done it, 
they want to be like us.  Can a pension give you more?
Remember:  UN peacekeepers prior to 1988 are NOBLE PEACE PRIZE WINNERS.  
  I rest my case. 
You can piss ON a Canadian but don‘t piss OFF a Canadian.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
To all of you out there- those that 
want to join
and are asking how to get in to OUR group Cdn Military- and also to 
those that
scoff Canada‘s Armed Forces ?. Take a look- we want out: they 
want
in. What have WE missed? I am very happy to see that 
soldiers from
outside of Canada want to join our military. YES, we are small, we 
are
under equipped, we are under trained, BUT--- to have served in the Cdn 
Forces
Army really is one of the best feelings you can have. 
For you whinners: check it out, people 
want to be
US. We have done it, they want to be like us. Can a pension 
give you
more?
Remember: UN peacekeepers prior 
to 1988 are
NOBLE PEACE PRIZE WINNERS. I rest my case. 
You can piss ON a Canadian but don‘t 
piss OFF a
Canadian.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ryan Youngson" <ryoungson@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 14 Apr 2000 15:37:23 CDT*
I am joining reg force infantry.  I was in the reserves 3 years ago. The 
recruiting center doesn‘t yet know if I will have to take basic over again. 
I advised them that i better go through basic again because I probably 
forgot alot and that it would make it alot harder for the instructors and 
myself during battle school. The recruiting center advised me that they 
would make no promises in regards to me taking basic over again.  Does 
anyone know of someone who was in a similar situation, and what was the 
outcome?
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ryancabelguen@hotmail.com Ryan* on *Thu, 23 Nov 2000 11:05:45 -0500*
The following comments were submitted by
Ryan ryancabelguen@hotmail.com on
Thursday, November 23, 2000 at 11:05:45
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
70
2
i want to join the army, and want all the information, if 
you can help me i would be very gratfull, if you 
can e-mail me all the information to me, i am 18 on nov.26
thank you for your time 
                                    Ryan
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://CdnArmy.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Paul Danton" <estranged_15@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 04 Dec 2000 21:44:06 -0000*
i was just wondering if anybody has any information about how to join the 
army or do you have to go to the reserves first?.Another qustion is how many 
years do you have to spend with the army before you can leave?.
i live in barrie so would base borden be the place wher i would go for 
training?so if anybody has any information please help me out.Thank you
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 18:10:15 -0500*
----- Original Message -----
From: Paul Danton 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:44 PM
Subject: joining the army
> i was just wondering if anybody has any information about how to join the
> army
Go to your local recruiting centre, checking the army‘s official web sites
may also provide some information.
>or do you have to go to the reserves first?.
No.
>Another qustion is how many
> years do you have to spend with the army before you can leave?.
You may request voluntary relase during your recruit training, After that
you may be held to your contract for a Basic Engagement of 3 years.
Subesequent contracts for longer service will then be offered to acceptable
personnel.
> i live in barrie so would base borden be the place wher i would go for
> training?
Not necessarily. You would go to St Jean, PQ, for your basic training
Qualification level QL 1 and 2, then to the appropriate trade or battle
school for your intial trades training QL3. If you select a trade with a
school in Borden, like Military Police, Weapons Technician or Vegicle
Technician, then you would go there.
>so if anybody has any information please help me out.Thank you
Go to the Recruiting Centre for an initial visit, they can answer many of
your questions. Then, if you have sepcific inquiries, I am sure members of
this List would be happy to answer them.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 18:00:54 -0500*
You‘ll probably find the best info at your local recruiting centre check
the yellow pages.
You can join reg force right away, reserve experience isn‘t necessary.
You can leave after 3 years but generally they let you go whenever you want.
You‘d do your basic in St. Jean, Quebec. That‘s where they send everybody.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Paul Danton" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:44 PM
Subject: joining the army
> i was just wondering if anybody has any information about how to join the
> army or do you have to go to the reserves first?.Another qustion is how
many
> years do you have to spend with the army before you can leave?.
> i live in barrie so would base borden be the place wher i would go for
> training?so if anybody has any information please help me out.Thank you
>
>
>
>
____________________________________________________________________________
_________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
 http://explorer.msn.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 19:22:16 -0600*
I assumed that you want to go reg force.  But here‘s info on the reserves,
just for the other side of the coin!  In the reserves, you also start at the
recruiting center, but your basic training is done at your local regiment
and Meaford, Ont. in the summer.  In the reserves you sign up for an
"indefinite period of service" meaning you can leave whenever you like.
Once your training is complete you stay at your local regiment for your
period of service.
You can still go on peacekeeping missions as a reservist so long as you
apply for a tour.
Anyhow, like Mike and Jay said, it‘s best to get your answers from the
Recruiting center in your area the number around you is: 1-800-856-8488.
Also, you‘ve probably already been there, but it‘s still good is www.dnd.ca
Hope we‘ve helped!
Mason
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 21:30:19 -0500*
Mason you have helped me for sure.  Just by the way some of you have helped
me I am sure that I am joining a worthwhile organization.  I‘m all ready for
my interview, physical, and my fitness test.  I will remember to give eye
contact, answer directly, be honest.
Thanks,
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Mason
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 8:22 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: re: joining the army
I assumed that you want to go reg force.  But here‘s info on the reserves,
just for the other side of the coin!  In the reserves, you also start at the
recruiting center, but your basic training is done at your local regiment
and Meaford, Ont. in the summer.  In the reserves you sign up for an
"indefinite period of service" meaning you can leave whenever you like.
Once your training is complete you stay at your local regiment for your
period of service.
You can still go on peacekeeping missions as a reservist so long as you
apply for a tour.
Anyhow, like Mike and Jay said, it‘s best to get your answers from the
Recruiting center in your area the number around you is: 1-800-856-8488.
Also, you‘ve probably already been there, but it‘s still good is www.dnd.ca
Hope we‘ve helped!
Mason
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 22:11:59 EST*
Steve from Matt B.,
        Hey Steve. Ya know, I was at the recruiting centre recently, and was 
amazed at the personal\proffessional\social skillsor lack thereof of the 
potential recruits.
It wasn‘t very pleasant to see the disposition of the people we as a nation 
are going to be issuing assault rifles to.
    I see people like yourself, Mason, Sean and many others on the listsorry 
i didn‘t name all of you who are in the process of joining or have just 
begun a military career,
and I realize that it‘s people like yourselves who keep the military alive.
    We hear from the media many negative remarks regarding the military, and 
that‘s really sad. I read about some of the jerks in greens and how their 
just doing there damnedest to rock the boat, or I see some that obviously 
don‘t care as much as we think they should, and as stated, that is in itself, 
an awful thing.
But then, often later in the evening, right before I go to bed I read 
messages from this list from one person trying to help another, and messages 
simply offering support for recruits, and I"m sure you noticed, as I did when 
i first joined the list, that there were a gazillion people eager to help you 
any way they could. It‘s people like those whom I‘ve mentioned that WILL,come 
****  or high water, keep the Canadian Forces a proffessional, eductional and 
honourable place. Even if at presonal loss. Just reading the comments that go 
back and forth on this list makes me care less about the things I hear, and 
care more about doing my part, like the rest of you are, to keep the CF a 
great place in which to serve.
    Good luck to all recruits.
                                -Matt B.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Tue, 05 Dec 2000 00:16:32 EST*
Matt:
As a "retired" member of the Reserves I can say that I agree 100 with your statement about what you see going into the CFRCs. But..what comes out of the Battleschools, courses, and just plain time in are among the finest people I have had the honour of knowing anywhere.  I did ten years in the Reserves and met hundreds of people, all trades, Regs, Reserves and civies and can honestly say, I sure miss the people.
Just a note to all the others here, thanks for keeping the honour in being a serviceman. yes I am not PC 
Dan Short
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

